# VoIP and $5 a month charge



## Greg_R (Nov 18, 2005)

I have VoIP service (Verizon Voicewing) and my modem (in the Dish 942) doesn't work. I am aware that there is a bug that Dish is fixing. However, how does Dish know that I can't dial in or out if the modem doesn't work? Do I just call customer support and have them credit my account?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Dish is very specific about stating that their equipment may not be compatible with VoIP and that this may result in the $5.00 phone charge. They probably will not refund this charge. If they don't get a call from your unit, you'll get billed. 

Many people have got their 942s to work with VoIP, so I'd recommend searching the forum for suggestions. You may also want to search the general Dish forum for the Audit Team thread.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg_R said:


> I have VoIP service (Verizon Voicewing) and my modem (in the Dish 942) doesn't work. I am aware that there is a bug that Dish is fixing. However, how does Dish know that I can't dial in or out if the modem doesn't work? Do I just call customer support and have them credit my account?


I have the AT&T VoIP (Callvantage) service, and mine works fine with my 942 and 522. I did have to configure my account to enable the modem/fax support via my online account management interface. See if Verizon has a similar option. That seemed to utilize a different (more robust) codec.


----------

